# Put a clamp on it!



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Maintenance crew finally ran out of emergency clamps...All of these are on the same 2" line in about 20' pipe.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

maintainance guys know just enought to be dangerous !!!!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

leak1 said:


> maintainance guys know just enought to be dangerous !!!!!


 and just enough to make a lot more work for us.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

job security-:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*No more clamps*


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

My experience with maintenance is, they do just enough to get by. Probably had to wait for the problem to get big enough to justify the hit to the budget.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Those clamps are used by the water district in my area for water main breaks, always. 

Rarely will they section a pipe out, unless it's a longways horizontal split.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Those clamps are used by the water district in my area for water main breaks, always.
> 
> Rarely will they section a pipe out, unless it's a longways horizontal split.


 Same here. There are tons of them in the ground. Utilities here love them...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

They are just trying to stimulate the economy
1) They buy clamps
2) Clamps come from store
3) Store buys from wholesale
4) Wholesale gets from manufacturer
5) Manufacturer buys rubber and steel from scrap yards
6) Scrap yards get from local HO's

See? The economy gets rolling!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> They are just trying to stimulate the economy
> 1) They buy clamps
> 2) Clamps come from store
> 3) Store buys from wholesale
> ...


 It stimulated my economy too...and I got 3 slightly used emerg. clamps for free.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Bill said:


> They are just trying to stimulate the economy
> 1) They buy clamps
> 2) Clamps come from store
> 3) Store buys from wholesale
> ...


But it's probably Chinese rubber and steel.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

is there even such thing as american rubber and steel anymore???


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

hey, did you come take pictures of the buildings I work in? The Coroner's office has a run like that (20 ft run of 1 1/2" galv with 10 clamps in it). The cause? A SADDLE VALVE added later. (I should get some pix).


----------

